# spider and the fly



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)

This is why I got a MP-E shot at 1/200 F8 3X





















50 % crop on eyes











thanks


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG Those are freaking creepy as hell!  Awesome job!  I never thought I would see that eye to eye with a spider or a fly!


----------



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks Lyncca glad you like them


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 21, 2008)

Is that your spider? Haha, looks like a tarantula to me, really creepy but cool!


----------



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Is that your spider? Haha, looks like a tarantula to me, really creepy but cool!


 
 the spider is in my garden and is only 3mm in size  the fly was 2mm in size


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 21, 2008)

Macroman said:


> the spider is in my garden and is only 3mm in size  the fly was 2mm in size



Haha - I wonder what this spider would have looked like with your lens (I took this picture lol, probably the size of an American quarter):

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c206/chantal7/Photography - Signatured/100_5827c.jpg

:lmao:


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2008)

next time, try to get a little bit closer...






this is great. The eyes on the spider! wow. 
thanx for these.




pascal


----------



## niforpix (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG I want your lens... I have a Canon 100mm macro lens right now, but I want the one you have. Amazing shots!


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks guys



Puscas said:


> next time, try to get a little bit closer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
like this


----------



## Puscas (Feb 22, 2008)

:thumbup: wow, if you can tell a spider needs a shave, you know you're up close..




pascal


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 22, 2008)

Macroman said:


> the spider is in my garden and is only 3mm in size the fly was 2mm in size


 
Wow, amazing zoom! :thumbup:

Have to say the spider closeups give me the shivvers.


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, amazing closeups!!

Nicely caught!

David


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Feb 22, 2008)

Holy momma... What lens were you using? Those shots are INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 22, 2008)

TamiyaGuy said:


> Holy momma... What lens were you using? Those shots are INCREDIBLE!!!


 
An expensive one! I already looked


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 22, 2008)

Macroman said:


> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> like this


 
EEEEK!!


----------



## niforpix (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup, $800 for the lens @ B&H Photovideo.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/183199-GREY/Canon_2540A002_Macro_Photo_MP_E_65mm.html


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 22, 2008)

Actually thats not as bad as I thought it was.  I must be thinking of another one I looked up at the same time as this one yesterday that was closer to a $1K.

Its funny how your perspective changes.  I croaked over my $600 lens, but now, I think, oh, its only $200 more and I can get THAT?  LOL

As neat as macros are, they aren't on my current radar.  I'm trying to master certain other photography types first that I think would be of more use to me.  Of course, I want it all, but that was another VERY LONG thread with a LOT of opinions!

I sure drool over these photos though!


----------



## niforpix (Feb 22, 2008)

I love macro. After seeing what that lens can do, I'm tempted to sell my 100mm Canon and get the MP-E.


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)

niforpix said:


> I love macro. After seeing what that lens can do, I'm tempted to sell my 100mm Canon and get the MP-E.


 
dont sell your 100mm you'll need it thiing bigger then 1 to 1 it only goes from 1:1 to 5:1 

thanks all

the lens well over here in ripoff england its £700 thats $1400


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> EEEEK!!


 
that was shot with my Sigma 150MM 2.8 on my 400D


----------



## TCimages (Feb 22, 2008)

Great shots. I think they could use a little more DOF, but they are excellent.  What is your light set up?


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)

with the MP-E you only get 2mm at 1:1 down to 0.85 mm at 5:1,flash is the sigma ring and a vivita 285 with home made diffuser


----------



## TCimages (Feb 22, 2008)

hmm, so is the MP-E is a constant aperture? It's not changable? Sorry, not sure what you mean by 2mm? Is this the actual DOF? 

I can usually get a little more DOF by backing away some and not going with miinmum focus, but this will defeat the macro you're going for. Awseome lighing!!!!


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)

its F2.8 to F16 the best IQ is F11 at 1:1 and F6.5 at 5:1 but it works out with the mag it's something like F44
the max DOF is 2mm at F11 and 1:1 yep thats the big one  DOF or IQ and stack the image


----------



## TCimages (Feb 22, 2008)

stacking is too much work for me and I never use a tripod for macro. Not to mention stacking images of a moving subject is not easy

How do you get the ring flash and vivatar to work?  PC cord?


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah i dont use a tripod ,coz the bugs dont hang around


----------

